# This One Folds Up!!!!



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

*A back porch that folds up*

Shooter & catman went above and beyond to build a back porch for my Snow-river camper. We created support arms that fold up, they made hinges that will allow the deck to fold up against the ladder and put in expanded metal panels in so the tail lights & brake lights can be seen by anyone behind me. It is made in such a way that removing 4 to 6 bolts will allow removal of the whole thing. 

We made it to fold up because I don't have enough room is the garage to store the camper off the truck(with the porch extended) and also the truck. The way Snow-rivers are built & the stock height of my '06F350DSRW SCREW (just over 3 feet to the porch deck) to allow running down the road with it flat. If a Honda or some other econobox ran up under the porch it would cut into the car where the A pillars meet the dash that could be nasty.

I don't know how to post pics, but I sent them to shooter, he can put them up.

This got their creative juices flowing, it was a challenge. It is a work of art. We will get pics of the whole thing in the AM.

There is another Snowriver camper guy that fishes thew point. I don't know his name, if anybody knows him tell him to contact me by email, my stuff is in my profile.

Jim


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok we had a new task to try. This back porch we were asked to make fold up due to limited room in the garage.

Here it is ,with the railings on and down.the railings remove and store with the step.



















We had to cutout 2 areas to make it where the taillights could be seen. So here it is folded up.
To take it off only takes removing 2 nuts and 2 pins. It takes about 5 min to take on and off.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice Rig!!! And nice job guys!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------

